# What type of flowerhorn is this



## Hibok (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I am new here and came to find out what type of flowerhorn I have for the past 3 years.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Hibok said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new here and came to find out what type of flowerhorn I have for the past 3 years.


Welcome to the GTA Aquaria! You'll like it here. Ask Lots of questions! Lots to Trade, Buy or Sell.

They are *Green Dragon Flowerhorns* and I have 6 of them.

I got 10 fry back in April 2012 at 1/2 inch long and now they range from 3-6 inches long. The big one is starting to get his/her 'Kok'. They have very interesting personalities.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I was going to be a smart-ass and say an upside down one, but I won't. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Tino said:


> I was going to be a smart-ass and say an upside down one, but I won't.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


I did notice, now that you mention it. So I have to correct myself.

Its an upside-down Green Dragon Flowerhorn!

LOL

Sometimes you get so focused on the the ID you overlook other important details.


----------



## Hibok (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol thanks for the greeting and the quick response. Now I just have to go and see if anyone else has an upside green dragon flower horn male for sale


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Hibok said:


> Lol thanks for the greeting and the quick response. Now I just have to go and see if anyone else has an upside green dragon flower horn male for sale


My largest one is probably a male and it would be available for sale. Price $30

Let me know if your interested, I can post a pic


----------



## Hibok (Sep 18, 2012)

Sweet, can you post some pictures of your flowerhorn


----------



## Hibok (Sep 18, 2012)

*Back for round 2*

ok its been awhile since I came on here, after finding out my female flowerhorn is a green dragon. I also had a male flowerhorn, but not sure what type is it. I thought I acquired both of the same type, got them from two different breeders. the female I had for 4 years and the male is 3 years.

I would like to know what type the male is.
Thanks for looking at my post.

the first picture is the male and the second one is the female.


----------

